
Seems like we can't live without autocorrect anymore - nathanganser
https://www.zdnet.com/article/i-turned-off-autocorrect-on-my-iphone-and-learned-a-terrible-lesson/
======
nathanganser
Kind of sad that we have to use AI to write nowadays - I'm wondering where
this will go, especially considering the pre-written suggestions Gmail has
started to offer...

